# Which brooks saddle?



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

First of all, I apologize if this isn't the appropriate forum to ask this but I figured I could get away with it since I'm probably going to throw it on my ss. Anyways, I want to give brooks a shot but have no idea which one to go with. Any tips or ideas? Any decent knock-offs out there that I could start with? Thanks!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

they look like really nice saddles, but are those things at all practical for hardtail use on rough trails as compared to a nice mtb saddle with ti rails and the such? They may be the cat's meow for all i know, just curious.



Sorry, dont mean to threadjack, but i guess it's a similar question to yours.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

A Brooks is the shiznit , once you ride a well broken in Brooks all other saddles become irrelevant . That or you hate em . I recommend the Swallow , have no experience with the knockoffs .


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> A Brooks is the shiznit , once you ride a well broken in Brooks all other saddles become irrelevant . That or you hate em . I recommend the Swallow , have no experience with the knockoffs .


Thank you!


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I think it depends a bit on your bike position. In my opinion, B-17 for a more upright position, Swallow or Swift for the more forward XC position.

The Selle Anatomica is an extremely comfortable option too, it's Brooks-esque, but is too expensive to be considered a cheap knock-off.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

tw3nty9er said:


> First of all, I apologize if this isn't the appropriate forum to ask this but I figured I could get away with it since I'm probably going to throw it on my ss. Anyways, I want to give brooks a shot but have no idea which one to go with. Any tips or ideas? Any* decent knock-offs out there that I could start with? * Thanks!


Yes, there is one high quality substitute that can be had for $75-90, the Zimbale...


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> they look like really nice saddles, but are those things at all practical for hardtail use on rough trails as compared to a nice mtb saddle with ti rails and the such? They may be the cat's meow for all i know, just curious.
> 
> Sorry, dont mean to threadjack, but i guess it's a similar question to yours.


No worries! I was wondering the same thing myself.

Another question is do *I* need to break in the saddle in order for it to feel nice or can I get the same effect with a used brooks off craig's or the bay? Is it best to buy a new one and break it in myself?


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> A Brooks is the shiznit , once you ride a well broken in Brooks all other saddles become irrelevant . That or you hate em . I recommend the Swallow , have no experience with the knockoffs .


Nice! Have you tried any other models such as the B17 or the swift?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Used to use a B17 years ago on a road bike , was very pleased with it , havent tried one on a MTB . I am going to try out a Swift soon .


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

tw3nty9er said:


> No worries! I was wondering the same thing myself.
> 
> Another question is do *I* need to break in the saddle in order for it to feel nice or can I get the same effect with a used brooks off craig's or the bay? Is it best to buy a new one and break it in myself?


A used Brooks if having been well cared for can be a great value , well cared for being the utmost importance . As long as it is not dried out and cracking and is nice and supple it should be good for many years of service .


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

swallow or swift if you move around alot (and have narrow sit bones) and a decent bar drop.
b17 or team pro if you are more upright.

selle anatomica did not work for me. always felt like i was sagging into my seatpost, no matter how tight i made it.

ymmv.

i've heard good things about the VO saddles:
https://www.velo-orange.com/vosamo6blwco.html










and the berthoud:
https://www.peterwhitecycles.com/bersaddles.asp


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

b17 on my touring bike right now...love it. give it about 10 hours to break in and use the leather treatment to speed up the process a bit...


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

I was doubtful about Brooks saddles too, then I bought a used bike with a B-17 installed. I am definitely a believer now. The bike is a rigid SS, and I have put about 500 miles on it so far. The Brooks is by far the most comfortable saddle I've ever used, it makes my Ti railed saddles feel like bricks. It's well over double the weight of the others, but it's worth it to me. Maybe someday I'll upgrade to one of the Ti models, if I have the money to spare.


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know why I do this to myself. At this point I really can't afford a Brooks but now after everybody's comments I won't be able to concentrate until I'm sitting on one!


----------



## Krankensteine (Feb 3, 2008)

*Look for used ones*

I'm using a Swift with ti rails on both my bikes. Like everyone else I was skeptical before trying. I purchased both mine used. I was completely happy with a Fizik Alliante with carbon rails when I tried the brooks. Chose the Swift because it was the closest to the Alliante's shape. At first they are a little uncomfortable but over time they start to soften and conform to your sit bones. Unbelievable once you get to that point. You have to put in the time though.

Look for one that is used a little. 2 terms to ask when looking. "Broken in" meaning ridden enough to start softening the leather but no conformed to the user yet. "Worn in" a saddle that is conformed to a particular person. Look for the "Broken in" saddle. Many times you can see in a good photo if it is "Worn in"

Good luck. You won't regret trying.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i like the b17 for offroad the best. ive tried the swallow also.

dont even worry about the break in period. riding a brooks offroad on a hardtail with break it in mighty fast. it will be like a leather trampoline for your but sooner then later.


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a couple of dumb questions:

Do I wear padded shorts while breaking in a brooks? Should I wear padded shorts anytime with a Brooks? It seems to me that it won't be needed but I have no idea.

Also, how can I find out if the regular B17 or the B17 narrow will work best for me? I think I have narrow butt bones but I don't really know for sure.


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

I run a B17 standard on my OnOne Inbred.

Awesome saddle.

Brooks versus a regular padded saddle is like the difference between a hammock and a foam camping mat.

I may be lucky enough to have a naturally Brooks shaped posterior, not sure, but break in never seemed to be a problem for me. Felt way comfier than any other saddle I'd tried, right from day one.

While the Ti railed Brooks varieties are definitely on the costy end of the spectrum, a regular B17 isn't much more than nay other saddle, (it just weighs in at over half a kilogram).

I'd never switch back to a regular saddle.


----------



## slannon (Feb 6, 2007)

Been using a B17 standard on my rigid XXIX for 2 plus years. They are heavy, if you care, other than that they are great. Live in Florida- Plenty of rain and sweat- Use proofhide occasionaly and rub in beeswax sealer on the bottom- That's it- No long break in time, Just did a 100 mile ride a few weeks ago- Only thing that did not hurt was my butt.

2 mods That I did:- 1) Cut the bag loops off the back of the saddle- crotch catcher
2) Tied the centers together to keep the sides from spreading out


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

tw3nty9er said:


> Here's a couple of dumb questions:
> 
> Do I wear padded shorts while breaking in a brooks? Should I wear padded shorts anytime with a Brooks? It seems to me that it won't be needed but I have no idea.
> 
> Also, how can I find out if the regular B17 or the B17 narrow will work best for me? I think I have narrow butt bones but I don't really know for sure.


id wear pads at first untill your used to it. and proofide it often to speed up the break period.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a B17 on my Pugsley. I purchased it new and had it broken in on the first day. What I did was took a hair dryer and heated the underside of the saddle till it was really hot and opened up the pores. I then heated up the Brooks Proodhide and poured that over the interior of the heated saddle. Worked it in with the hands. Did the same thing to the topside of the saddle. I then installed it onto my bike and with the heal of my hand started to really push down on the area that your sitbones contact, almost like I was kneeding dough. This worked wonders with getting it from that brand new stiff state and it is still a great comfortable saddle. That may help you.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I say no Brooks for mountain biking. I rode a Brooks Professional for about three or four rides. It caused several problems. The first is that I live in a very wet and muddy area, so it is very difficult to keep relatively clean and it got scuffed and gouged when I crashed or tipped over in a stream. I like to flip the bike over when I have to work on something on the trail, which became a problem when it is moist out (all the time).

The last problem is that bikes swing back and forth a bit on rough downhills, especially tech sections and the metal railing were the rivets are bruised the inside of my thighs when I get my weight back. I guess I could have lowered the saddle, but I'm riding XC and I didn't feel like adjusting my saddle all the time, especially since it is a non-issue with synthetics.

I moved it to my commuter/tourer. They are super comfortable. I just wear a pair of shorts- khakis or whatever over compression shorts and I can ride all day without issues.


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

There's also the Cardiff. I've not ridden one but I've heard good things. I use Brooks for the road but I'm leery of the abuse it will get off road. I might try one of these Cardiffs for my 29er, though, they cost a lot less.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

fiddlr40 said:


> There's also the Cardiff. I've not ridden one but I've heard good things. I use Brooks for the road but I'm leery of the abuse it will get off road. I might try one of these Cardiffs for my 29er, though, they cost a lot less.


Link : https://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGki_R...0177/**http://www.cardiffltd.com/cambria.html


----------



## nonfortuna (Aug 16, 2009)

I like the b-17 Narrow on mtb and commuter. Easier to get around when returning to seated from behind the saddle, and I feel like it fits me and my riding position better (but I'm not the right guy to talk to about fit...) I have ridden a used Professional too, and I feel strongly that this is NOT the right saddle for me, off-road.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

umarth said:


> I say no Brooks for mountain biking. I rode a Brooks Professional for about three or four rides. It caused several problems. The first is that I live in a very wet and muddy area, so it is very difficult to keep relatively clean and it got scuffed and gouged when I crashed or tipped over in a stream. I like to flip the bike over when I have to work on something on the trail, which became a problem when it is moist out (all the time).
> 
> The last problem is that bikes swing back and forth a bit on rough downhills, especially tech sections and the metal railing were the rivets are bruised the inside of my thighs when I get my weight back. I guess I could have lowered the saddle, but I'm riding XC and I didn't feel like adjusting my saddle all the time, especially since it is a non-issue with synthetics.
> 
> I moved it to my commuter/tourer. They are super comfortable. I just wear a pair of shorts- khakis or whatever over compression shorts and I can ride all day without issues.


+1. Brooks is great for touring/longer road rides, rails to trails, and commuter.....not so good on singletrack for reasons stated.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

A Brooks may or may not be right for you. I've got one on my monstercross and one on my Pug, but I took it off my SS MTB and replaced with a Speccy, um...Avatar I think.

They're great if you sit and spin (or mash) a lot, or spend loads of time in the saddle riding to the trails, or if you take really long rides. If you're like most people and spend time in and out of your seat, a plastic saddle will probably do. I really like that the new Specialized and Bontrager seats are available in different widths.

I ride my Brooks saddles _sans chamois_ most of the time and find them utterly comfortable, but I've modded them for further comfort. If you plan to ride one exclusively offroad, take the advice above and cut off the crotch-catching saddle-bag loops.


----------



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

*advice may not answer your question...*

As you have probably figured out, Brooks are a bike part where it will be very hard to get a consensus. I have both a B17n and a team pro, and like the team pro way better. Right out of the box I knew it would fit me better than the B17N which I already loved. I use them for AS and my gearedHT. Long rides and short. I notice the comfort most on long seated uphills on my geared HT, but think think they are really comfortable on flat spins as well. They are heavy as help and not good for wet conditions. I Still wear bike shorts as I find it more comfortable.
So realizing that my advice means nothing, if you are curious, don't mind the weight, and don't live in wet conditions, then take the plunge with a B17, swift, swallow, or pro. Check out Wallbike...they were awesome.


----------



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

*edit..*

AS is SS
Help is hell

Damn Droid.

CLONG beautiful mod by the way.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I just bought one of the Velo Orange leather saddles, it's been nice so far, but it's my first leather saddle...


----------



## jroden (Aug 2, 2007)

i tried the cardiff but it's kind of a poor imitation of the brooks, it broke down quickly and the nose part kind of splays outward and wears your shorts. I have tried both the swift and professional brooks on my road bike but did not like them and sold both on ebay. The good news is they retain their value very well. They are pretty heavy and you need to be careful about which model you buy, as they are built for different riding positions. All considered, I thought they were kind of over rated and expensive for a saddle with marginal comfort, double the weight and ten times the maintenance of a regular bike seat. Lots of people gush about them, so I had to try one.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

MD Sleep said:


> CLONG beautiful mod by the way.


Thanks much. I should mention that the top pic is a B.17 Special, the bottom is a Champ Flyer.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

*Brooks B-17*

I use a Brooks B-17 Imperial. It has the plumbing cutout, and tensioning laces. Once broken
in It's very comfortable.


----------



## phpeter (Sep 5, 2008)

B-17 on all my bikes (road, commuter, Rigid SS MTB, but also echo the comments about riding style

I do XC type of rides with little serious downhilling etc and it is great, but I also would not want the business end of the saddle (the bolt) to crack my taint. The conditions are a drawback as well, which I why I would go for a used Brooks B-17 and not worry about trashing it. Pick up a used for abou 50-60 bucks and go from there. If you don't like it, you can always sell if for that same price because there is a strong resell market.

Cheers


----------



## jwcart10 (Oct 16, 2009)

+1 on the b17. my favorite in all applications... i.e... road, xc, long touring.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got a B 17 off the bay , going to try it out on a XC bike .


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

B17


----------



## dealy663 (May 3, 2004)

*I've destroyed 2 brooks saddles*

I was really disappointed in both cases.

The first was a Swift that I had originally run on my road bike for about a year or so. That one just wasn't so comfortable on the road bike, so I tried it on my MTB and it worked better for me. However one day I got caught out in the rain and mud and the saddle kinda just melted and lost all its form. After drying out it never retained its original shape, it was toast.

The second one was a B.17 that I ran on my singlespeed MTBs. The B.17 was the most comfortable saddle I've ever owned, and also the heaviest by far. Going on long rides with that thing was pretty great. But one day I crashed and the bleepin' thing bent up like a pretzel. I wasn't really hurt, and neither was anything on the bike. I was especially disappointed with this since this was the second saddle I'd broken in about 9 years of mountain biking. I've been in many crashes and hurt a number of times yet the only time I ever broke a saddle before the B.17 was a lightweight carbon fiber railed Fizik Aliante.

My current favorite MTB saddle is a Specialized Phenom. I've had it for a year now, and it really works well for my posterior. As a matter of fact all 3 of my bikes now have Specialized saddles. My road bike has a Toupe, and my full suspension MTB has an Alias. The Alias is my least favorite, and the Toupe is pretty good (I've done the most comfortable Century I've ever ridden on it).

Brooks saddles imho are just too expensive, too heavy and didn't seem to meet my durability needs.

Derek


----------



## big git (Sep 17, 2010)

*Breaking in a brooks*

I found this and fdecided it to was the best instructions I have found to date. Particularly the warning about neetsfoot the well known oil for pony saddles!!!!

DO NOT SATURATE YOUR BROOKS IN OIL

This is taken from. http://www.miketechinfo.com/new-tech-general_stuff.htm
One thing I would add, is to protect the underside from mud and water get a crud catcher??

Breaking in a Brooks saddle.

When Brooks saddles are new they are as hard as solid wood and you need to mold them to your backside for them to be comfortable. As a wet-molder of much leather over the last quarter century I'll tell you how I broke in the saddle shown above. This is what worked for me but I'll make no guarantees of how it will work for you.

Leather is very moldable when wet. That's how your new Brooks got to be the shape it is in the first place. But molded leather is stretched leather and it never un-stretches. Our goal is to mold the saddle to the shape of our bum and no more. A saddle that was too wet would just keep stretching and stretching until it was like a sway-back mule.

The Brooks' official method is to apply their Proofide to it and ride many miles. Of course this works but it is a slow process.

Here is my method - I took a washcloth, soaked it in water and wrung it out. Then I placed it on the saddle and bound it in place with an old towel. Next I placed the bike in the trunk of the car and drove 40 minutes to the track. When I arrived and removed the washcloth, the saddle was nice and evenly damp without being too wet.

Next, I rode the bike on the track for about twenty minutes. This allows your sit-bones to wet-mold the leather to your shape. In actual fact, you are stretching the leather to accommodate your shape. Check the saddle often to make sure it's not stretching too much. Leather that is stretched too far is ruined.

After about an hour of riding (three 20 minute sessions) it was molded perfectly to my backside and very comfortable. It was also dry by now too. I quit for the day and returned home. Damp leather must be allowed to dry naturally (usually overnight is long enough) and then its fibers must be lubricated. There are many leather treatments on the market, most of them expensive and all of them claim wonderful things. My favorite leather dressing is Lanolin cream. It's simple, inexpensive and very natural. I bought a tub of mine from a Pharmacy. Get the unscented kind with no extra additives. Lanolin cream is extracted from sheep's wool. It's a great hand cream too. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanolin

Leather oils - oils like Neatsfoot Oil (boiled from cow's hoofs) - is great for leather but it softens it. This is not good for a saddle as it will continue to stretch. I would suggest things like Lanolin, Proofide, Sno-seal or natural shoe cream. The Proofide and Sno-seal will waterproof the saddle if you intend to ride outdoors in the rain. They probably contain beeswax.

I've applied my Lanolin using a few methods -

1. Put the saddle out in the sun to warm up. Apply a liberal coat of dressing and let it soak into the opened pores naturally. Buff with a clean rag when dry.

2. Warm the saddle with a hair dryer then do as above.

3. Just massage in a coating of dressing with the saddle cold. Let soak in and dry. Buff.

I apply my Lanolin a few times per year (maybe 4).

Have fun!!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

^^awesome instructions. Back when I had a Brooks on my old road training bike, I did the same thing. Wrapping it in a damp wash cloth or towel and riding for short periods of time and checking it works great.

While I will say it was a very comfy seat, I have had great luck with my current (second one actually) Fizik Aliante saddle. It is definitely lighter than a Brooks, fits me well, has enough squish for long road rides (this is actually where I started using one first) and looks nice. The down side, is that they are fairly expensive depending on which rails you get and the leather is fairly thin and scuffs easily. My last one lasted me about 3 years though and I could still keep riding it though all the edges were torn on it. At least with a Brooks you won't have to worry about it tearing apart. I just can't get past the weight now days. I will admit that I have been thinking about going to a super slim SLR saddle lately. I figure I am in and out of the saddle enough that I could get away with one. I mean, I'm not doing road miles any more which is what I used to race on. But having a 15lbs bike was worth it to me back then. Until the current Fizik breaks/wears out, I am in no rush though. Lastly, you can't beat the quality of a Brooks!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

I love the look of the pounded rivets, but opted for a Brooks B17 Narrow (which does not have the pounded rivets) for my SS which is due in any day... Also picked up a Brooks Team Pro Chrome for my road bike and after only about 5 rides I love it. I put the Proofide on hit as instructed and did nothing else.


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

I've used a swift and a swallow. I prefer the swallow overall due to being a bit more narrow in the towards the back of the saddle. Just a bit easier to push throughout the legs on single track. I've used both saddles for Leadville and the Cohutta 100 twice. I've done other 65 mile races like ORAMM and the mohican that have more single track and worked great. However if it is super wet, I would recommend using the Brooks saddle cover. It doesn't look that cool but will keep the saddle from getting trashed and taking days to dry out. Plus it will help keep it from sagging.


----------



## OrangeF900 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got a swallow on my squish, and a butchered swift on my SS. I also have a pro in the box waiting to under go the knife.

Check out Wallingford bikes, 6mth UNCONDITIONAL guarantee. They also resell returns on EBay, a good deal.

Brooks works for me.

-Jimmy


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

I ended up pulling the trigger on a b17 and it's probably the best investment that I've ever made for a bike. I find myself switching it from bike to bike constantly. I even put it on my madone for ragbrai this year and it felt great but I could tell that it's designed for a more upright position. Definitely want to try another brooks down the road....maybe something narrower for my madone like the swallow or something. thanks for all the help! also, thanks for adding the break-in tips, big git. cheers


----------



## big git (Sep 17, 2010)

I tried the wet facecloth method this weekend.

I wrang out the cloth so it was damp not dripping and let it rest against the underside of the saddle for 20 minutes. Then went for a 45 mile ride around the canal towapths. After an hour or so the saddle had 2 very clear sit bone dents and was dry.

I did this exact ride on my previous Bontrager saddle and was in discomfort at the end, I was glad to get off the bike. The Brooks was far more comfortable and I could have gone twice as far. 

I will now seal the underside with the proofhide supplied.

Hope it helps


----------



## bchrismer (Sep 28, 2010)

tw3nty9er said:


> I don't know why I do this to myself. At this point I really can't afford a Brooks but now after everybody's comments I won't be able to concentrate until I'm sitting on one!


That was EXACTLY my thoughts, too!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

bchrismer said:


> That was EXACTLY my thoughts, too!


Ok, I'll taunt you a little more.

Got the new rigid SS in and the Brooks B17 Narrow is on it, dang. I am not joking in the least, this is the most comfortable mtb saddle I have ever used. Really wonderful, I am so glad I took a leap of faith and bought this for the new mtb, and a Brooks Team Pro Chrome for the road bike. No looking back.

A lot of people talk about the long break in time for a Brooks, I treated them with Proofide as they instruct, and thought they both felt great from day 1.


----------

